# NORCAL Trial Oakdale,CA



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Here are unofficial callbacks for the Open first series: 1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,12,17,18,19,20,21.23,28,29,30,31,32,35,39,40,41,43,44 Total 26
They are doing a double land blind I hear.



Am unofficial callbacks from first series: 3,4,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,24,28,30,32,33,35,36,37 Total24

Good luck to all. Thankyou Meg for calling me with the callbacks.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

This is weird it says I posted this yesterdat at 11:59pm. I posted thisless than an hour ago tody 10/6/12 . The trial didn't start until today.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It tells me you posted it at 3:52 Alaska time which would make it 4:52 Pacific time. 

No matter what time, I was glad to see that Gordy Powers was still in the amateur. Dang, I hope I'm running an amateur when I'm his age.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Howard N said:


> It tells me you posted it at 3:52 Alaska time which would make it 4:52 Pacific time.
> 
> No matter what time, I was glad to see that Gordy Powers was still in the amateur. Dang, I hope I'm running an amateur when I'm his age.


I hope I can wake up in the morning when (if) I'm Gordy's age!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes Gordy is quite the guy and when he trains with us he out there throwing great marks.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad to see that it now says this thread was posted today. Thanks to whoever fixed it.


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

That is pretty wierd


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Just heard Dylon won the Qual!!! Congratulations Chad Costa!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Derby

1st Journey - LuAnne
2nd Lance - Me
3rd Wizzard - J&J Patopea
4th Flirt - Cheryl Smith


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

drdawg said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st Journey - LuAnne
> 2nd Lance - Me
> ...


Very nice drdawg...almost on the list!!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lee and Lance on the Derby second
.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

drdawg said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st Journey - LuAnne
> 2nd Lance - Me
> ...


4th was Flirt - owner Cheryl JONES

Congratulations, Cheryl. 

Helen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Derby
> 1st Journey - LuAnne
> 2nd Lance - Me
> 3rd Wizzard - J&J Patopea
> 4th Flirt - Cheryl Smith


Congratulations! ..Derby 2nd!...."Lance"  

Judy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

OOPPS Sorry Cheryl. I always get the Jones' and Smiths' mixed up!


----------

